# Aux input for E46 with NAV, my DIY



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello

I just did my aux input for my 04 330I wth NAV. Many thanks to members here who posted their DIY. I could not have done it without those information. Specially thanks to NITRAM_LUAP, I found his DIY thread has the most accurate information. I got my done under 1 hour, including routing the Aux input jet into the center console.

If anyone is planning to do it, please take a look at his thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=948291&postcount=14

I am not going to repeat my steps here because I follow exact step in this thread. I want to comment on 2 of the steps only.

1) Step #4. What NITRAM_LUAP has the most accurate description I found. The AC van click in place with 4 clicks. Not like many people mentioned "fiction fitted". You can wriggle te AC van up and down and pull it out. But be careful not to break those clicks especially the 2 click on the top because they are the only things that hold the AC van at the top.

2) Step #10. I did not put my aux input jet in glove box. Instead, I routed the cable to the center console. And I did it without removing the NAV and AC control unit. Here is what I did:

10.1) Remove shift boot from the center console trim by squeezing the side of the shift boot.
10.2) Remove the 2 screws that holding the center consol trim. Then unplug the wires that connected to the window switches. Remove the conter console trim out of the way.
10.3) Remove the 2 screws that holding the ashtray to the center console. After that, the ashtray piece can be lifted up a few inches so that I can reach my finger inside. You don't need to remove this piece completely.
10.4) Go back to the AC van. For LHD cars (US model), feed the aux wire down along the left side of the NAV (close to the front of the NAV). You may need to wriggle the wire a little. You should be able to feed 10 inches of cable inside without problems. Then I reach my finger into the space created in Step 10.3, I was able to retreive the aux wire from there.

Once you get the wire, you can wire it to anywhere in the center console pretty easily. In my case, I drill a hole in the ashtry, and install the jet there. All of these can be done without having to remove the NAV or AC control unit.

I didn't have a camera while I was doing this installtion. But the installtion is pretty simple and all the pictures needed are in the NITRAM_LUAP DIY. I can post picture of my finished work if anyone interested.

eel


----------

